# Scissors with Rounded Tips Recommendation Please



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

I tried searching the forum as I'm sure it's been posted in the past. Could someone recommend a small, rounded-tip scissors? I found this one on Amazon and it looks like what I have in mind.

https://smile.amazon.com/Profession...&sprefix=ROUNDED+SCISSORS,aps,231&sr=8-6&th=1

It's pretty inexpensive and I don't mind spending more but it looks like what I have in mind. Any other suggestions would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

Jackie these scissors are made in China where quality control and precision may not be a priority.

I suggest you look at something a bit more expensive. These are made in Japan and I think you will be happier with the results (although I have never used them).


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Thanks DogFather - I'll check them out.


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

Finding budget straight shears is pretty easy, especially for someone not using them every day. As far as curved, I’m somewhat skeptical of something less expensive, but I’m saying that based on my experience with specialty human shears, and I’d be interested to hear about anyone’s experiences with a less expensive pair. I think I probably assume it’s different engineering and manufacturing and harder to mass produce them accurately. If the price reflected blades that aren’t aligned accurately, or are too loose or tight, that would be different than if the price reflected a less expensive material. A less expensive metal can last a long time if they’re cleaned and stored completely dry after use.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

I'm really not using them around the face - I just want to be able to cut off little knots that I find on her underside, usually around her arm pits. The minute she sees me coming at her with scissors she starts to squirm. I'm so afraid I'll accidently poke her sometime and felt if I had rounded tips it would be safer for her. Whatever I get won't have a whole lot of use.


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

I use the Geib curved shears with rounded tips. They are not super small though. I believe mine are 7.5 inches long, however I prefer the longer ones. I had some short ones and to me they are more dangerous. I even trim paw pads with long shears.









Geib Gator Ball Tip Shears


Geib® Gator Shears are manufactured by groomers for groomers to offer superior balance, weight, and feel. Featuring a Rockwell Hardness Rating of 57 as well as contoured handles and finger rests, Geib® Gator Ball-Tip Shears feature rounded tips for added safety when cutting in sensitive areas...




www.petedge.com





It looks like Cherrybrook carries them also but currently out of stock.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Go into a Sally Beauty Supply and see what they have. They need to fit your hand too. They don't have to be for dogs.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Jackie from Concrete WA said:


> I'm really not using them around the face - I just want to be able to cut off little knots that I find on her underside, usually around her arm pits. The minute she sees me coming at her with scissors she starts to squirm. I'm so afraid I'll accidently poke her sometime and felt if I had rounded tips it would be safer for her. Whatever I get won't have a whole lot of use.


I don't think the rounded tips will help you much. You are EXTREMELY unlikely to "pke" her with the tips, because that's not the part you cut with. It is the edge of the blades that are so sharp!!! ...And, honestly, I've never cut one of the dogs with my shears... I've cut myself a number of times! (and panicked seeing red blood on white fur!!! LOL!) Th trick for cutting mats is to open the blades WIDE and slide just ONE blade under the mat, theft up, away from the skin. Then there is no way you can cut the dog!


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

The link Mudpuppymama posted is what I imagined non professional curved shears to cost, based on my experience with human shears. But my assumption is only based on price, and what I’m familiar with, I haven’t tried them. If the concern is safety, most straight shears are blunt, they aren’t sharp or pointed at the tips like embroidery scissors. If you think you’ll buy a pair to experiment with and maybe upgrade them as you get more comfortable or if they become dull or wear out, I think that’s a good case for either of the curved pairs on Amazon that are less expensive, if you have your heart set on curved and think you’ll feel more comfortable. I prefer straight manicure scissors to curved, and I’d really like to try out a curved pair, but I think if I was buying my first pair to do more trimming I’d go straight. I can cut a curved line with straight shears but I don’t know how I’d cut a straight line with curved! I wonder if anyone tried curved first and feels differently.

A pair with a screw that allows you to adjust the tension is helpful. It can really improve a pair of inexpensive shears to be able to tighten or loosen them depending on how fine the hair is.

Will you update on how it goes if you get a pair? I do have curved shears on my wish list to pick up eventually.


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

I bought my blunt tip shears long ago when I started grooming. I think I was fearful of cutting my dogs and they helped give me confidence. It is unlikely they will prevent cutting the dog. However, if they give the groomer confidence, that means a lot IMO because dogs will pick up on your emotions and a more confident groomer makes for a better grooming experience. I have both the straight and curved blunt tip shears. I actually have used the curved ones way more than I ever thought I would. Since the shears were available in straight or blunt tips I thought too I might as well get the blunt.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

EvaE1izabeth said:


> The link Mudpuppymama posted is what I imagined non professional curved shears to cost, based on my experience with human shears. But my assumption is only based on price, and what I’m familiar with, I haven’t tried them. If the concern is safety, most straight shears are blunt, they aren’t sharp or pointed at the tips like embroidery scissors. If you think you’ll buy a pair to experiment with and maybe upgrade them as you get more comfortable or if they become dull or wear out, I think that’s a good case for either of the curved pairs on Amazon that are less expensive, if you have your heart set on curved and think you’ll feel more comfortable. I prefer straight manicure scissors to curved, and I’d really like to try out a curved pair, but I think if I was buying my first pair to do more trimming I’d go straight. I can cut a curved line with straight shears but I don’t know how I’d cut a straight line with curved! I wonder if anyone tried curved first and feels differently.
> 
> A pair with a screw that allows you to adjust the tension is helpful. It can really improve a pair of inexpensive shears to be able to tighten or loosen them depending on how fine the hair is.
> 
> Will you update on how it goes if you get a pair? I do have curved shears on my wish list to pick up eventually.


I can’t imagine doing feet without curved shears, but I’m not sure what else I’d use them for…


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

The other problem with curved shears is you have to spend more money to get a good pair, and a bad pair is REALLY HORRIBLE… as in useless. They won’ cut anything if the blades don’t line up properly, and that requires precision. Which is expensive. Straight, really sharp shears are cheap. Go to Sally’s Beauty and try some out in your hand. Find ones that feel good to you. MANY of them are cheap, and any that you buy there will cut well for at least a year or two for your purposes. THEN you’ll have a better idea what you like if you want to buy something better.


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

i used the curved shears when doing a long puppy cut. It is amazing how many curved areas of the body there are. For example, the sides of the body would always look more chopped to me with the straight shears. However, I am basically an inexperienced self taught groomer.


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

I really wish I could try out curved shears. I’m trying to imagine how I would cut a tighter or wider curve with them and I can’t picture it. i don’t have any problem cutting curved with straight shears around feet, as long as Sundance is cooperating, which is by far my biggest challenge in grooming feet. I could see it being faster and easier with curved shears because you could do them in 2-3 cuts, vs. holding the hair and making small cuts all the way around. I once saw a grooming video where they used curved shears on the face and that’s what I would really like them for. the method I use for trimming is to cut a guide along the spine and let that drop. Then I use that top edge of that to cut around the body in a radius, top to bottom, from one shoulder around the side and back to the other shoulder. It works well for me but where I run into trouble is usually around the neck, specifically above the shoulders and beneath the ears, out towards the chest.

I haven’t cut Sundance in so long and every time we talk about this I decide I’m going to cut him short. Then I get scared because I’ve always trimmed and cleaned up, I’ve never removed more than a couple of inches, so mistakes are easy to hide. I think I’m almost ready to dive in, though. Which means about a month of talking myself into it!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

EvaE1izabeth said:


> I really wish I could try out curved shears. I’m trying to imagine how I would cut a tighter or wider curve with them and I can’t picture it. i don’t have any problem cutting curved with straight shears around feet, as long as Sundance is cooperating, which is by far my biggest challenge in grooming feet. I could see it being faster and easier with curved shears because you could do them in 2-3 cuts, vs. holding the hair and making small cuts all the way around. I once saw a grooming video where they used curved shears on the face and that’s what I would really like them for. the method I use for trimming is to cut a guide along the spine and let that drop. Then I use that top edge of that to cut around the body in a radius, top to bottom, from one shoulder around the side and back to the other shoulder. It works well for me but where I run into trouble is usually around the neck, specifically above the shoulders and beneath the ears, out towards the chest.
> 
> I haven’t cut Sundance in so long and every time we talk about this I decide I’m going to cut him short. Then I get scared because I’ve always trimmed and cleaned up, I’ve never removed more than a couple of inches, so mistakes are easy to hide. I think I’m almost ready to dive in, though. Which means about a month of talking myself into it!


When you are cutting the feet of a dog in show coat, you need them to stand totally still on the table, and comb the hair down onto the table, then cut JUST the hair that touches the table. NO MORE. The curved shears REALLY help to get a smooth line going all the way around the foot, JUST touching the ground evenly. It probably doesn’t make any difference with a shorter coat, where the hair is blended at different lengths down the leg.

Ducky is standing on a nubbly surface here, so it kind of ruins the absolutely flat edge along the bottom of his foot, but hopefully you can see what I mean.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

I really appreciate all your comments. I've been away from the forum for a few days, concentrating on getting my taxes done. Finally got caught up on this thread I started. The only reason I felt that the rounded shears would be better for me is that I try and sneak in when Willow is spread eagled, on her back. The second she realizes I'm trying to snip a little mat under her leg pit, she starts to struggle to flip over and I feel it would be easy for her to get poked. If I find a good pair of rounded ones, I'll post about them.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Jackie from Concrete WA said:


> I really appreciate all your comments. I've been away from the forum for a few days, concentrating on getting my taxes done. Finally got caught up on this thread I started. The only reason I felt that the rounded shears would be better for me is that I try and sneak in when Willow is spread eagled, on her back. The second she realizes I'm trying to snip a little mat under her leg pit, she starts to struggle to flip over and I feel it would be easy for her to get poked. If I find a good pair of rounded ones, I'll post about them.


Ha! I DO have a VERY sharp pair of scissors I keep in my night stand for EXACTLY that purpose, and they DO happen to have rounded tips. But they aren't specifically hair shears. They are just a small, very sharp set of scissors that I got "someplace" that I found useful for removing "armpit knots" from sleeping dogs! LOL!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

krandall said:


> Ha! I DO have a VERY sharp pair of scissors I keep in my night stand for EXACTLY that purpose, and they DO happen to have rounded tips. But they aren't specifically hair shears. They are just a small, very sharp set of scissors that I got "someplace" that I found useful for removing "armpit knots" from sleeping dogs! LOL!



Yup! That's where my pointy scissors are. I'm going to replace them with some rounded ones. I guess I'm not the only one that does this!


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

I can’t believe your Havanese stay asleep! Sundance’s head pops up if someone moves an inch!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Jackie from Concrete WA said:


> Yup! That's where my pointy scissors are. I'm going to replace them with some rounded ones. I guess I'm not the only one that does this!


WELL! i am actually IN bed, and LOOKED at my little scissors, and lo and behold… they ARE dog shears! So hear they are:



Amazon.com



They are little, very sharp, have rounded tips and are cheap too!


----------

